# JACKSONVILLE,NC-#A018150, F 1 1/2 -DIES FRIDAY!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This DOG - ID#A018150



I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year and 7 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Jun 30, 2008.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Onslow County Animal Shelter at (910) 455-0182
Ask for information about animal ID number A018150 

Onslow County Animal Shelter 
http://www.co.onslow.nc.us/animalcontrol/default.aspx

244 Georgetown Road 
Jacksonville, NC 28540 

I was contacted by NC Collie rescue about yet another GSD at this shelter. They went to see her today and said she is very sweet. 

She will be euthanized on Friday. 

I'm sorry...again...I have trouble posting pics from Pet Harbor. 

THIS SHELTER IS OVERWHELMED


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here she is. I wish they would take better photos


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Strana!

There is pull help available here!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

just got an email from Collie rescue:


we now have three gsg in Onslow
a-018495 1 yr. old in since July10 she was adopted yesterday back last night
a-018150 1yr7mos our original girl to get out
a-018480 6mos old female listed as gsd. cross but looks just like last weeks saves.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Can some one please post a-018495 picture ? 

maybe check on the baby a-018480 to see if she is a mix or not?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump.....only have until Friday


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It's Thursday...these dogs die TOMORROW...and they were on page 2


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomCan some one please post


a-018495 picture ? 


Here are the photos and links. 

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG










maybe check on the baby a-018480 to see if she is a mix or not? 

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

FYI to get a link for a Pet Harbor listing: right click anywhere on the dog's page except its photo. When the option box opens click properties. Copy the address (make sure you highlight it all, it is long will scroll). THen just paste here.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone?

(I know someone who can likely pull them today, but we need a rescue willing to take one or both.)


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

We only have a few hours left to save these two females. Anyone?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

this shelter is sadly overwhelmed









They put up to 50 dogs down at a time......weekly.........

last week...if I'm not mistaken...14 got out


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

GSRA cannot take them according to an email I just received. I don't know who else to ask. 

Will this ever stop?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

TWO BABY GSD'S HERE DIE TOMORROW! MUST BE OUT BY 6 PM TODAY!!!!!!!! ANYONE?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Big bump.....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

One last ditch effort.....

all resources have been exhausted.....

sad..because two 1 year olds are so highly adoptable in other areas.....sad...because we are all so full...sad that they ended up this way......


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bumping again


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Praying some kind of miracle happened.......

Not much rescue help in this area.......


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump-did they make it?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

No, I just called. This SUCKS!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, poor babies, you deserved better.
RIP


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

SERIOUSLY? 

I just got a call from Collie rescue saying that the 1 yr 7 month old was either rescued or adopted as was the mix puppy.

And that the only one still there in need was the 1 year old and that since they only euth on Friday morning, that gave us a week to work on it. 

Will have him call again.....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

he also said a stray 1 yr male had just come in but was on a 5 day hold and that per policy...rescues can't even see him until the 5 day hold is over...he is in the back.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I did not call - they are no longer on Petharbor.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He claims the 1 year old is still there...page 2...and that they never leave a dog there if it's gone. 

He watches the site closely and said the other two postings disappeared from petharbor early in the day on Thurs....meaning they had to have been adopted/rescued as the euth does not occur until Friday morning and listings are not taken down until the euth occured. 

He is calling to try to get more info.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

1 1/2 year old was euthanized


----------

